# BOS samples £40.99 the second run :)



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi guys,

the first run of swissvax best of show wax went very well (apart from one rouge pot, witch got sorted next day :thumb: )

so i have decided to do it all again,

i will run it like the last one and wait till we have 4 ,8, or 12 members interested then collect the money and order the pots to divy them up to send out to you guys :thumb:

the price is £40.99 (i had to put it up £1 as i under estermated the costs of postage etc last time)

so 

£40.99 gets you, 50ML of BOS and a certificate, complete in a double skinned pot

the empty BOS pots will be auctioned off and the proceeds donated to the stroke association :thumb:


names in a list please guys :thumb:

pot 1

1)
2)
3)
4)

pot 2

5)
6)
7)
8)

pot 3

9)
10)
11)
12)


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

names in a list please guys 

pot 1

1)revocupra
2)
3)
4)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

take it you like it then :lol:

it don't seem to be goin down as well this time, the last thread had to many people now i can't get 4 what is goin on?


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

pot 1

1)revocupra
2)Detailed Perfection
3)
4)

Nice one for organising Nicp2007.


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Like the second tub that much i want more please.


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

hi, could you please put my name down for the first pot. 




kind regards paul.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Detailed Perfection said:


> pot 1
> 
> 1)revocupra
> 2)Detailed Perfection
> ...


no worrys mate,

thanks :thumb:

tbh i quite enjoy dishing up the nice smelling waxes 

1)revocupra
2)Detailed Perfection
3)pauls_
4)


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Just out of interest, how many times would you expect the sample pot to do a standard family sized car? Am interested, but would want to know how long it would last out of interest? Would primarily be looking to buy it for our New Beetle?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hard to say tbh mate,

i would think around 5-6 time though


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

come on guys, only 1 more needed and we can get a pot ordered :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Bump :wave:


----------



## MrP (Mar 27, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> Just out of interest, how many times would you expect the sample pot to do a standard family sized car? Am interested, but would want to know how long it would last out of interest? Would primarily be looking to buy it for our New Beetle?


a 25mm sample did my volvo estate about 6 times


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Go on then, put me down for a pot, I fancy treating myself to a nice wax 

Let me know how to pay etc etc

James


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

our four aint it?  if so im ready to make payment...just give me a PM tolet me know how.

kind regards paul


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

ok can the four people who want the samples then please send payment through paypal to [email protected]

thanks


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

as in previous samples we will be auctioning off the original pots with the proceeds going to the stroke association


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

HannaH said:


> ok can the four people who want the samples then please send payment through paypal to [email protected]
> 
> thanks


Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #9DC451186F821602B) :thumb:


----------



## HannaH (Mar 4, 2010)

any bidders for the original pot??


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

No idea what its worth, but how about an extra fiver?? Does that sound about right??


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

thank's for the pm mate :thumb: 

have sent my money via paypal...unique id number.....55s199650t3868


kind regards paul:thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Forgot to say that I have paypalled you as well


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

cheeres guys just waiting for 1 more payment now :thumb:

empty pot = £5 james at the min, any more bids?

as said all proceeds will go to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

ill give you £6 for the pot


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok i have all payments now, 

it will be a few days as i need to tranfer the money out to my account first as swissvax don't do paypal, then order them, dish them up and get them out to you looky fellas :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> ok i have all payments now,
> 
> it will be a few days as i need to tranfer the money out to my account first as swissvax don't do paypal, then order them, dish them up and get them out to you looky fellas :thumb:


cheer's for the feed back mate:thumb: really greatful for ya doing this:thumb:

kind regards paul


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Yep, looking forward to getting this then a full detail on the beetle and a coat of this and see what it can do for it!! Just a quickie though can you let us know when you post this so as I can get to the postie before the wife!!!! As she will only give me grief foe 'another' wax!!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> Yep, looking forward to getting this then a full detail on the beetle and a coat of this and see what it can do for it!! Just a quickie though can you let us know when you post this so as I can get to the postie before the wife!!!! As she will only give me grief foe 'another' wax!!!!


haha yeah no problem mate :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

:wave:any update this ? 


paul


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

just ordered the BOS now mate :thumb:

the plastic tubs were ordered last week so should be here any day, 

i'll update you all as soon as i ship it out, it will probably be saturday morning :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> just ordered the BOS now mate :thumb:
> 
> the plastic tubs were ordered last week so should be here any day,
> 
> i'll update you all as soon as i ship it out, it will probably be saturday morning :thumb:


thank's for the update mate:thumb:

paul


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys,

i'm really sorry but i made a mistake when entering my card details on the SV site so it was not sent out in time, :wall:

it will now be monday before i recieve the wax, but i will get it out to you asap when it gets here,

on a good note though the empty pots arrived this morning :thumb:


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> hi guys,
> 
> i'm really sorry but i made a mistake when entering my card details on the SV site so it was not sent out in time, :wall:
> 
> ...


good thing's come to those who wait.:thumb:

which i hope will be in time for my detail this sat? as iv just bought a das-6 pro:buffer:. and hoping to add this as my LSP

thank's for keeping us apdated mate:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

these were sent out last night so should start arriving tomorrow morning :thumb:


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

Got mine today...Thanks Again nic:thumb:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

and me, have a stinkin cold at the moment so couldnt really smell it too much, does it have a nice aroma? also is it me or does it look like that fish paste my mum used to put in my sandwiches for school when I was a kid!!!!!

but thanks, pleased with it, lets just hope it looks good on the car!


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

james_19742000 said:


> and me, have a stinkin cold at the moment so couldnt really smell it too much, *does it have a nice aroma*? also is it me or does it look like that fish paste my mum used to put in my sandwiches for school when I was a kid!!!!!
> 
> but thanks, pleased with it, lets just hope it looks good on the car!


Mine arrived today too, thanks again Nick for doing this :thumb:

It is probably my favourite smelling product, I can't stop having a little sniff


----------



## revocupra (Feb 5, 2006)

smells amazing nice clean smell that has some kind of exotic fruit hint to it.

Real nice to apply and buff off too. Hopefully a nice greasy wet rich finish for me


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well just need to get rid of the last few holograms on my car then it will be going, probably next weekend now and lets see how it looks!!!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Glad it's arrived safely with you guys :thumb:

It is a really good wax, you will enjoy using it


----------



## pauls_ (Oct 3, 2009)

woho got mine today thank's for doing this mate:thumb: very greatful


cheer's paul


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

Well couldnt wait, had to give the car a good clean yesterday, so I popped a coat of the BOS on it, and wow! Its a deep solid black colour and this has just taken it to another level, looks sooooo wet and glossy, woke up to rain this morning and the beading was just awesome!

Not sure if I applied it right, but just used a small amount of product and generally just worked that in a panel at a time to leave a good uniform visible coverage, then I left it for about 40 mins before buffing, and teh shine was just instant, then went back around the car for another final buff, job done! Superb!

Also used a very small amount of product!

Overall, really pleased, you can just tell its a premium product, now lets see what the durability is like


----------



## Stevie---Boy (Mar 21, 2009)

Are you doing another run for this mate?


----------



## weez (Sep 28, 2008)

Id be in on this if you're having another run.


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

does anyone who has purchased one of these BoS samples have a picture of the wax in the pot just to get an idea of size?


----------



## AlanGM (Apr 30, 2006)

ide be able to get a sample pot come augusts pay ?


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

would be game for a sample too

Shall we say:

Pot 2:
1.Stevie--boy
2.weez
3.AlanGM
4.DarrylB


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

here is the wax and pots,


















the top one is bos the other is concourse but you get the idea from it,

i will run another sample thread no probs give me a min to set it up :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd be up for some of this :thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

james_19742000 said:


> Well couldnt wait, had to give the car a good clean yesterday, so I popped a coat of the BOS on it, and wow! Its a deep solid black colour and this has just taken it to another level, looks sooooo wet and glossy, woke up to rain this morning and the beading was just awesome!
> 
> Not sure if I applied it right, but just used a small amount of product and generally just worked that in a panel at a time to leave a good uniform visible coverage, then I left it for about 40 mins before buffing, and teh shine was just instant, then went back around the car for another final buff, job done! Superb!
> 
> ...


bet I've seen on a daily driver, outside 24/7 is 5 months


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

If there was space I would like to join this?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

there should be a new thread up as soon as the mods approve it :thumb:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Any news on if this is going ahead again?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

it went ahead and was all sold within a week of starting :thumb:

i will do it again at some point though


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll be up for this next time, any idea's when?


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

demand already! gotta luv it. id probably be up for another sample too


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

give me a couple of weeks,

because the next one i want to buy the wax then dish it up ready to send out before i take payments then it might run a little smoother :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Sweet, I'm definitely in!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Could someone maybe PM me when this is up as I really really don't want to miss it this time, I'm even willing to send money over now just to ensure I get some if need be?

Eddy


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

yip me to, glasur try this time


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

sounds like a plan- like some too please:thumb::wave::argie:


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm up for a try of some BOS


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

Me 2!


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

I would be very interested in some BOS.


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Does someone knows where i can get the Swissvax BOS except from Swissvax.co.uk itself? Because they do not sell it outside the UK for some reason  

Maybe pride & performance can help me with this issue?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome alantjai, where are you located? have you tried doing a google seach for "swissvax" and then the name of your country?


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

there might be another of these sample offers soon


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi eddy, i am from holland. They have got other waxes available over here, except the BOS.  The BOS is for UK only..


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ok, do you have any friends over here that could buy it for you and post it to you, or have you tried contacting swissvax and asking if there is any chance of a one off special order or similar?


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Yups there is no other way for swissvax to send it outside uk  And I don't have friends over there  

Is it only available by swissvax? or are there any other shops who is selling it?


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

The only place to buy is from Swissvax themselves as far as I know.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Alantjai said:


> Yups there is no other way for swissvax to send it outside uk  And I don't have friends over there
> 
> Is it only available by swissvax? or are there any other shops who is selling it?


try contacting a SV approved detailer :thumb: they should be able to sort something for you


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

For outside the UL try: http://www.detailersdomain.com/swissvaxcarcare.aspx
Prices don't look great depending on exchange rate


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Bungleaio said:


> The only place to buy is from Swissvax themselves as far as I know.


too bad


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> try contacting a SV approved detailer :thumb: they should be able to sort something for you


Yeah i have tried, but no reply yet


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

Spoony said:


> For outside the UL try: http://www.detailersdomain.com/swissvaxcarcare.aspx
> Prices don't look great depending on exchange rate


They do not sell the bos overthere? or am i missing something?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i think concourso is the same 

i could be wrong though


----------



## Alantjai (Sep 21, 2010)

The concorso (which i could get here in holland) seems to be a little bit different.


----------

